# حمل البرنامج الاكثر شهرة في العالم Ni Multisim 10



## محبكم في الله (5 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا هو برنامج NI MULTISIM 10 
Circuit Design Suite: NI Multisim 10.0 & NI Ultiboard 10.0
& MCU

://rapidshare.com/files/81478186...0.0.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/81478324...0.0.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/81476748...0.0.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/81478774...0.0.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/81476469...0.0.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/81475556...0.0.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/81474134...0.0.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/81475705...0.0.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/81473806...0.0.part09.rar


pass: wsemdrug

اخوتي هذا الموضوع منقول 
:77:​


----------



## Ahmed Adel (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود وجارى التحميل


----------



## looda_ly (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود وجارى التحميل


----------



## dreem i (7 سبتمبر 2008)

روابط مفيدة جدا

شكرا لك


----------



## Ahmed Adel (7 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو اخى الكريم التحقق من آخر رابط (الجزء التاسع) لأنى قمت بتحميل الاجزاء الثمانية السابقة وتعسر تنزيل الملف التاسع وبذلك فلا فائدة من الأجزاء الأخرى ..

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محبكم في الله (11 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي حاول انه يعمل بشكل جيد وان لا يعمل فكل ماعليك هو تحميله بواسطة Emul فهو متوفر وبشكل كبير وعلي مجموعة كبيرة من الاجهزة وفي حالة واجهت مشاكل في التثبيت اعد الاتصال بي وانشاء الله اساعدك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed Adel (13 سبتمبر 2008)

هذه صورة مما احصل عليه عند تشغيل rapidshare

ومشكلة الـ Emule انه سوف يقوم بتحميل البرنامج كاملا لكنى احتاج الجزء التاسع فقط ..

لذا فارجو المساعدة فى هذا الموضوع .. اما اذا تعسر رفع الجزء التاسع على رابط اخر غير rapidshare او حتى تصحيح الرابط فلا باس وعلى المحاولة من Emule

وجزاكم الله خيرا ..

الصورة فى المرفقات ..


----------



## saci020 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

where in the serial number or cracke please


----------



## أبو عيسى النجار (9 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرأ و لكني أردت أن أبلغك بأن الروابط لم تعد تعمل لذا نود لو ترفع على روابط جديدة


----------

